# Stair requirements for storage mezzanine, S occupancy, less than 250sf



## Keith (Apr 21, 2011)

View attachment 911

	

		
			
		

		
	
     Regarding 2010 CBC sections 1009 & 1012For a storage mezzanine in an S occupancy, can the stair dimensions, landing and railing requirements deviate in any way from the standard requirements?The only two exceptions I found were  1. 2010 CBC 1009.10   :  alternating treads   2. 2010 CBC 1607.7.1  :  hand/guard rail strength 20lbs/ft, (not 50).I couldn't really find when  a ladder is acceptable except in I-3, but it seems to me that they might be allowed where the alternating treads are acceptable. Funny how the code mentions S for the alternating stair, but I've never seen them used for that occupancy, only residential.Does the code refer to OSHA at some point ? No requirement for handrail extensions only applies to residential units?Can I use the dimensions for the  alternating treads in 1009.10 in regular steps for the conditions stated above?Is a ships ladder really only limited to I-3?If you look at the picture;  despite it's code setbacks,  the stair is well made and deserves all the help it can get from anyone who can come up with a way to save it.

View attachment 1528


View attachment 1528


/monthly_2011_04/auto-shop-stair.jpg.23a77826e5a19fcc9a5d8f1136121865.jpg


----------



## Bob Phoenix (Apr 12, 2012)

Bump and run...

I'm looking for similar information as this post is too... BUT!!!

My occupancy involves a "B" occupancy...

There is less than 75 feet to an exit and the occupant load will be no more than 3 persons at any one time...

So,... Ladder, Stair, Alternating tread device...?

I am hung up on the language... "Where a stair is provided..."

Thanks

Bob


----------



## codeworks (Apr 12, 2012)

it requires two hands to climb a ladder. how effectice is a ladder going to be for moving whatever is being stored up and out of that mezzanine ? not being sarcastic, just asking the question


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 12, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> it requires two hands to climb a ladder. how effectice is a ladder going to be for moving whatever is being stored up and out of that mezzanine ? not being sarcastic, just asking the question


Some of the one's I have seen without a stair have used a fork-lift to lift up and down from the mezzanine.


----------



## Bob Phoenix (Apr 14, 2012)

This is actually an auto repair garage... the front of the "drive on" car lift will stop at the level of the mezzanine and the engineer is proposing a "guard-ramp" from the mezzanine to the car lift. (ramp is hinged to the mezz. and when lowered nto the car lift, will have fall protection on both sides and solid walking surface...) BUT...

Access to the mezz is still in question...

With the new req's for stairs, the run would protrude into the workshop nearly 24 feet (with the depth of the mezz included)

Owner does not really want a "ladder" either... So, I'm looking for a compromise from stair req's...

Personally, I'm leaning toward allowing a mobile stair/ ladder (but, I need to meet the req's for egress...)


----------



## ICE (Apr 15, 2012)

Keith said:
			
		

> View attachment 911
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there anybody named Winchester involved with this?

So you want to save the "well made" stairs.

The stairs are right, it's the building that's wrong.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 15, 2012)

There is nothing in the code that will allow a nonpermanent stair for a storage mezzanine

If it was a “mechanical only” mezzanine you will need a permanent ladder


----------



## mark handler (Apr 15, 2012)

Put in a straight run against the wall, protect it, use the area under the stairs for tool storage


----------



## imhotep (Apr 15, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> There is nothing in the code that will allow a nonpermanent stair for a storage mezzanineIf it was a “mechanical only” mezzanine you will need a permanent ladder


Mechanical only platform "at a height exceeding 16 feet (4877 mm), such access shall be provided by a permanent approved means of access".


----------



## imhotep (Apr 15, 2012)

Keith said:
			
		

> View attachment 911
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is an S use then travel distance & exits, stairs & landings, guards & handrails must comply with the code.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 15, 2012)

imhotep said:
			
		

> Mechanical only platform "at a height exceeding 16 feet (4877 mm), such access shall be provided by a permanent approved means of access".


What code are you quoting, the OP is in CA, CA is nnot based on the IMC,,,,


----------



## imhotep (Apr 15, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> What code are you quoting, the OP is in CA, CA is nnot based on the IMC,,,,


Not California.  2009 IMC.  Hmmm...


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 16, 2012)

Not only are permanent stairs required.  If over 3000 square feet, an elevator or ramp may be required.


----------

